# Price / Lower Fish Creek 4-4-08



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Started on the Price at 3 at the Colton Bridge. Water was really muddy and murky. Fished until 5 with no luck. Then headed to lower fish creek below the dam. Caught a few fish. Some decent sized bows actually surprised me. I fished there until 7:30 and then tried my luck on an open pool or two on Scofield. Didn't see much rising but thought i'de give it a try. Flies of choice were sow bugs, glo bugs, black hares ears, and brassies. Water on Lower Fish Creek was really clear. Surprised me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info; what is your guestimate for open water on the res?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

If I was a betting man, i would say first of may.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Any info on the fish kill story up there?? I've heard from two people about a massive fish kill below the dam... empty holes right below and littered with dead fish beyond that. Construction is starting on the dam apparently... anyone heard anything on a cause of the kill?


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Riverratt - I have heard the same thing. Seems a few different parties witnessed it first hand. I am very interested in the story as well.

report found here...
http://www.utahonthefly.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18309


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

If it's not low or no water it's misterious substances killing fish. What a pitty. And Lower Fish Creek has such great potential, too.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a post on BFT that talks about it and and article written as well. Sounds like with all the snow piled up and the thick ice the sun could not get throught it. The article did mention some larger browns down stream that survived.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is the article

http://www.sltrib.com/outdoors/ci_9030504


----------

